# Mini Mules



## roxy's_mom

Hello all! I'm new to the donkey forum but I'm not new to miniatures. I have 3 mini horse mares and one retired Appy riding mare. My boyfriend purchased 2 mini jennys back in Oct. 09. I'll post pics on another thread so you can see them. They are the most friendliest and nosiest animals! I thought my minis were bad for that but the donkeys are the same way!

I was curious though about the mini mules. Does anyone have one or maybe more? How much different are they from their parents? Are they just as sturdy as people say they are? A friend of mine has a mini mule due late this spring I believe. The mare is a strawberry roan (I think) and the jack is also a roan I believe. I've not seen either of these animals so I'm only going by memory. I was hoping maybe someone would have a pic of a mini mule. I've only seen one mini mule and that was several years ago and also at a distance so I'm not really certain what it looked like. I know what mules in general look like but I would love to see a mini mule!

I was even considering buying a jack this spring and breeding my mares and jennys to him to get some babies on the ground for next year. I don't for sure yet but was considering the thought.

Thanks in advance!

Becky M.


----------



## minimule

I have 3 right now! I only bred one mare (actually Kilroy would only breed one mare) but I don't think she settled. Kilroy knows we want to move so I think he was trying to make things easier. I had 6 at one point but sold some. We usually have one a year. Mules are stout, like the donkey. They can think of more than one thing at a time like a donkey so it takes a patient and understanding person to work with them. I love mine! Feel free to ask me any questions.

Maestro 35"







Sunny 36"






Wylie 32", full sister to Sunny


----------



## Bunnylady

Almost three years ago, I got a phone call from a friend. The mini mule that she had bought a few months before had driven her to her wits' end, and she was calling everyone she could think of that might take the little beast off her hands. I said, "sure, I'll take her," and my life has never been the same!

Betsy (32")






Betsy isn't as elegant as Shawna's mules, she's much more the stocky type. Learning to look at the world through her eyes has been a revelation. Though I also have two miniature horses now, I tell Betsy that she's first in my herd, and first in my heart.










She's smart, funny, opinionated, wary of new situations, a creative thinker. She steals hearts everywhere she goes, and will do anything for a carrot! She's a character with a capital "C." As our next adventure, I'm intending to teach her to drive, as soon as I get a cart and harness. (Hubby has said he'll pay for them, I just have to pick them out!) It'll be interesting, that's for sure!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I dont have mules, I have mini hinnys. They are fantastic companions. I always tell everyone who has never seen a mini mule or hinny..they have the best of both ..the horse and the donkey.






Mules and hinnys are very sturdy, are usually very easy keepers....and full of themselves, they love to showoff and put on a good show. My hinnys are not nearly as vocal as some mules I have heard.


----------



## hafpints

We do not have any, but I have a friend that has 3 mini mules and 1 mini hinny. They are all so cute and loveable we tried breeding for one for this year, but we do not think she took. Bummer there is always another year.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream

I had one... cutest little thing.

She was my surprise I bought her mom bred to a buckskin pinto mini stallion and out came Tinkerbella (aka Stinkerbell sometimes)

Since I can never get my photos to load on LB... heres her photo page...

http://crossroadsminiatures.webs.com/apps/...hotoid=64404924

I sold her to a great family

Dad wanted a mini donkey

daughter wanted a mini horse

and mom wanted a companion for a retired POA they already had... she fit the bill for all 3 in ONE!


----------



## Shortpig

OMG! I can imagine your face when you saw the foal.





I love mini mules I had one but she went with him. I really miss that girl. She was trained to drive and ride.


----------



## miniluv777

roxy's_mom said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the donkey forum but I'm not new to miniatures. I have 3 mini horse mares and one retired Appy riding mare. My boyfriend purchased 2 mini jennys back in Oct. 09. I'll post pics on another thread so you can see them. They are the most friendliest and nosiest animals! I thought my minis were bad for that but the donkeys are the same way!
> I was curious though about the mini mules. Does anyone have one or maybe more? How much different are they from their parents? Are they just as sturdy as people say they are? A friend of mine has a mini mule due late this spring I believe. The mare is a strawberry roan (I think) and the jack is also a roan I believe. I've not seen either of these animals so I'm only going by memory. I was hoping maybe someone would have a pic of a mini mule. I've only seen one mini mule and that was several years ago and also at a distance so I'm not really certain what it looked like. I know what mules in general look like but I would love to see a mini mule!
> 
> I was even considering buying a jack this spring and breeding my mares and jennys to him to get some babies on the ground for next year. I don't for sure yet but was considering the thought.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Becky M.


I am so excited to announce that I just bought a mini mule, a young one. I will attach pic. Her name is Cee Cee. I am loving her! She is a handful, but I love a challenge. (I also have a mini horse.)


----------

